# ideal body weight of mini poo?



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Body weight varies from dog to dog. Try feeling for his ribs. If you can feel them easily without pushing and they have a thin layer of fat over them, you are probably good. Anything more or less and you'll need to adjust his food intake. My mini is like yours...very slim, but no bones poking out. When I clipped him down I was astonished at how slender he is!! He eats as much as one of my 40lbs dogs and yet he's only 17lbs. I figure his metabolism will slow a bit as he gets older, he's only 18 months right now.


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes,same thing with our minipoo Bobbi, we were surprised to see how thin he was after he came back from the groomers.He does a lot of running around in our back yard...the other day I was feeling his body and he seems to be very muscular plus he has a nice belly on him,so Im not worried.He's gonna be 6 months old on June the 1st and he's 10 pounds.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My vet likes poodles thin, b/c many tend to have luxating patellas, and extra weight isn't good for that. Potsie's 4 years old, and he's supposed to weigh between 12-13 pounds - no more - according to my vet. Potsie also has grade 4 luxating patellas, so it's crucial that we don't let him get overweight. I make sure I weigh him weekly, and feel his ribs to keep tabs on it.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My OT/Mini is 12" tall & just the other day now up to 9.3lbs which is good because she had dropped to 8.8lbs so I increased her food. She most likely is a little lighter boned since she is out of "toy" lines. She is now 17months old.


----------

